
Pakistan bans one Chinese app, gives TikTok a final warning to clean up its act - load
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/22/pakistan_bans_bigo_warns_tiktok/
======
mytailorisrich
Seems strange to insist so much on the fact that these are Chinese apps, or to
link that to India's actiosn, when the official message is only complaining
about lack of censorship of "obscene and immoral" contents.

Pakistan is a close ally of China and I doubt they would act against China.
But as a conservative Muslim country they enforce specific restrictions.

Clickbait title if there ever was one.

